# هديتى لكم فى عيد الفطر >>> البرنامج الكامل للحصر الشامل <<<



## bomayar (14 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وبه نستعين​ 
أحمد الله عز وجل الذى وفقنى ببركة هذا الشهر المبارك إلى الإنتهاء من عمل أحسبه ولاأزكى نفسى برنامج من أفضل وأروع البرامج التى صممتها حتى الآن . وتقييمى لهذا البرنامج ليس مدحا فى نفسى ولكن لشمولية هذا البرنامج وتعرضه للتفاصيل الدقيقة فى أعمال الحصر وحساب التكاليف . والجديد فعلا هو إمكانية الحصر الدقيق لعناصر إنشائية قد تبدو معقدة فى أعمال الحصر ولكن مع هذا البرنامج السهل والبسيط يزول هذا التعقيد تماما كمثال ( حصر البلاطات المفرغة والبلاطات المسطحة ).
وإليكم بنود الحصر وحساب التكاليف التى يشملها هذا البرنامج :
1- حصر القواعد المنفصلة والمشتركة وحساب تكاليفها .
2- حصر السملات أو الشدادات أو الكمرات الشريطية بين القواعد وحساب تكاليفها .
3- حصر الأعمدة ذات القطاعات المربعة او المستطيلة أو الدائرية أو غير منتظمة المقطع وحساب تكاليفها .
4- حصر الكمرت بجميع حالاتها ( البسيطة والمستمرة والكابولية ) وحساب تكاليفها .
5- حصر البلاطات بجميع انواعها ( المصمتة والمفرغة والمسطحة ) وحساب تكاليفها .
6- عرض التكاليف يكون فى صورة بيانية لسهولة المقارنة بين تكاليف بنود الأعمال .
7- البرنامج يقوم بحساب الإجمالى العام لجيع بنود الحصر والتكاليف لجميع العناصر السابقة لتحديد التكلفة النهائية للمشروع بالكامل .
8- جميع المدخلات والمخرجات فى صورة مجدولة ومنسقة للطباعة مباشرة دون عناء .


وفى النهاية لايسعنى إلا أن أقدم لكم هذه الهدية المتواضعة بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله عليكم بالخير واليمن والبركات .​ 
أسأل الله أن يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتى وشفيعا لى يوم العرض الأكبر . 


والله الموفق والمستعان​


----------



## baraka2003 (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم لله خيرا علي البرنامج الجميل وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## dsaci47 (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاكم لله خيرا علي البرنامج الجميل وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم عمل رائع
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## allhgory (15 سبتمبر 2009)




----------



## وليد يوسف رميح (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الممتاز .....


----------



## الطيب عبد (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك امين اللهم امين


----------



## amrcivil (16 سبتمبر 2009)

* جزاكم لله خيرا علي البرنامج الجميل وكل عام وانتم بخير*​


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (16 سبتمبر 2009)

رائع شيىء يقلل من شان مجهودك فلايوجد جزاء الا من الله سبحانه وتعالى عن مجهودك الاكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس القرقنى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*جهد كبير وشرح وفير*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله*
بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز على هذا العمل المفيد الذى لن يستغنى أى مهندس عنه عند إشرافه أو تنفيذه لأى مشروع إنشائى.


----------



## أبو نادر (17 سبتمبر 2009)

أستاذنا العزيز بارك الله بك 
ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى 
لو أنك أعطيتنا تعريفا مختصرا بالصفحات وما تقوم به
أقصد ما هي الأمور التي أخذت فيها بعين الاعتبار وما هي الأمور التي تم تجاهلها
مثلا أطوال التراكب هل هي مأخوذة بالحسابات وماهي القيمة المعتمدة
مثل هذه التوضيحات تزيد نفع الملفات
وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## odwan (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر وكل عام وأنت بألف خير


----------



## eng.w (20 سبتمبر 2009)

عاشت اليد اللي نزلت هالبرنامج ...
وتسلم .....


----------



## محمد حسين شعلان (21 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومزيد من هذه البرامج الرائعه وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## DOAA AHMED (4 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks for you


----------



## DOAA AHMED (4 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks thanks for you


----------



## DOAA AHMED (4 أكتوبر 2009)

good good


----------



## جاري الهوامل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

والله برنامج اكثر من رائع بارك الله بك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hasanfathallah (4 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## sasa_zizo32 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## popatota (4 أكتوبر 2009)

goooooood prog


----------



## moza_116 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

*جزاك الله كل خير *​


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (13 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (13 نوفمبر 2009)

جزااك الله خيرا على البرنامج


----------



## anataha (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ومتعكم بالصحة والعافية طول ما الدجاجة حافية


----------



## زينب.. (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكر ا لك


----------



## kojako (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم لله خيرا علي البرنامج الجميل وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## مهندس مصراوى (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا اين الرابط


----------



## ammma (20 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anataha (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## anataha (21 ديسمبر 2009)

*k.s.a*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## reahab (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير لكن اين الرابط؟


----------



## engeahmad (21 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور لكني لم أجد البرنامج


----------



## mostaha74 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

rrrrrdddddddddddddddddwwwwwwwww


----------



## احمد محسن2007 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اين البرنامج


----------



## هيمكو (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جاذاكم الله خير


----------



## أبومروان وسيف (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bomayar (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا :

فى الواقع لا أدرى أين ذهب الملف المرفق مع الموضوع وأظن أنه قد حدث وأن فقد من المنتدى أثناء عملية تعديل المنتدى قريبا إلا أن ما تبحثون عنه ستجدونه إن شاء الله على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155990.html


----------



## nailnabil (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*عذرا اين الرابط ممكن تعيد رفعة

*


----------



## ramynada2001 (26 ديسمبر 2009)

gooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## walid_sus (26 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yasser khairy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## yasser khairy (26 ديسمبر 2009)

shokrn


----------



## مروه علي (3 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## omer_d (3 يناير 2010)

مشكور بارك الله بيك


----------



## مصطفى عمر زايد (3 يناير 2010)

اين البرنامج


----------



## يوسف جميل سنادة (3 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## tamer shehab (3 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابوجاسم2 (4 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور ياخى بس فين البرنامج


----------



## waleed attia (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## fozdok (4 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شعاع الأمل (4 يناير 2010)

أسأل الله أن يكون هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتى وشفيعا لى يوم العرض الأكبر 
ان شاء الله يابشمهندس


----------



## صقرقريش (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bomayar (4 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم جميعا :

فى الواقع لا أدرى أين ذهب الملف المرفق مع الموضوع وأظن أنه قد حدث وأن فقد من المنتدى أثناء عملية تعديل المنتدى قريبا إلا أن ما تبحثون عنه ستجدونه إن شاء الله على هذا الرابط :
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t155990.html*​


----------



## wael gmal (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو تحديد الرابط اوملف التنزيل انا بحاجة لبرنامج مثل هذا نشكرك على مجهودك


----------



## RESEARCHER (9 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## koftaaaa (9 يناير 2010)

1000000000000000 شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## غريان (9 يناير 2010)

mkl;k;lk;k;kl


----------



## smairat (4 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## هانىويل (4 فبراير 2010)

thanksssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed fatuh (5 فبراير 2010)

*ahmed fatouh*

الف شكر


----------



## basitktir (11 مارس 2010)

افمن يعمل كمن لا يعمل,,, دائما ما ننادي بان لا نكون مستهلكين يجب ان نكون منتجين ,,,
وانتاجك مهم جدا لكل من يحتاج هذه البرامج في حصر الكميات ,,, انا اخذتها وساحاول ان اعلق على بعض الثغرات في وقت لاحق,,, ولاكن تقبل مني خالص التحية والشكر ,,, وجزاك الله الف خير عن امة نبينا محمد(ص) .
اخوك بسيط,,,


----------



## ahmedewais (11 مارس 2010)

*ممتاز*

شكراا علي هذا الشرح والملف الجميل


----------



## mohandes_85 (11 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mamdouh saeyd (11 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم عمل رائع
في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله*​


----------



## eng_ash111 (2 مايو 2010)

بررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررنس


----------



## رضا احمد الشوادفي (2 مايو 2010)

جزاك ااه خيرا


----------



## M_EBADA14 (8 يونيو 2010)

هو البرنامج فين


----------



## ashrafemara (9 يونيو 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seesehs (9 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/محمد حكور (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن أين الرابط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.ابوالحسن عصام (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا نريد الرابط


----------



## أبو العز عادل (9 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## trkesmith2006 (14 يونيو 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hamadasoma (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## حلمي الجندي (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousry_abuzaid (22 أغسطس 2010)

حبذا لو يقوم الاخوة المشرفون بغلق هذا الموضوع وتوجيه الأخوة الى مكان البرنامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154052.html


----------



## سهيل البابلي (22 أغسطس 2010)

اخي العزيز مشكور لكن اين البرناج؟؟؟؟


----------



## gamer civil (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (23 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامر مؤنس (7 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mdsayed (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااا"


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (7 سبتمبر 2010)

هو فين البرنامج


----------



## wliommma (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منكم الطاعات فى شهر رمضان انشالله


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (8 سبتمبر 2010)

merci boq


----------



## aboteleb (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## saiufa (8 سبتمبر 2010)

rbna yegazeek 5eer


----------



## engnieer_moh (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يا اخى فين البرنامج


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (11 سبتمبر 2010)

يا أخي أين البرنامج


----------



## abdomoos (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وين اللينك


----------



## StealthBattle (15 سبتمبر 2010)

حلو اوى كلامك و جميل اوى التفاصيل بس سؤال بسيط فين البرنامج اصلا؟ و فى حاجه مستغرب ليها الى بيقولو شكرا دول بيقولو شكرا على ايه ؟


----------



## emosea2006 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## احمد محمد باشا (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراا


----------



## malik-ahm (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم لله خيرا علي البرنامج الجميل وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## المهندس عيد الجنيد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

وين البرنامج ماني شايفو


----------



## mash1 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ooooooooooooookkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## kimo1 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أين الملف المرفق!؟


----------



## alwaheed2010 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الممتاز .....*​


----------



## أبوعبدالرحمن الصرا (28 أكتوبر 2010)

هو فين رابط البرنامج


----------



## mazii_980 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اين البرنامج لم اجده؟


----------



## mohammed halem (28 أكتوبر 2010)

اين البرنامج ياخى العزيز


----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## m m a (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل الممتاز .....


----------



## مروان المنفى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

Thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fawaz10 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد عفركوش (16 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمدالسوهاجى (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور جداااااااااا بس فين البرنامج ؟؟


----------



## إيهاب عبد المجيد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وارجو منكم لو امكن ان ترسلوا لى نفس النسخة من البرنامج ولكن بتغيير العملة وترك خانة الجنيه حسب وحدة العملة حسب كل بلد لانى هنا بالسعودية واريد اظهار العملة بالريال


----------



## محمد كمال شلبى (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم لله خيرا علي البرنامج الجميل


----------



## zabadius (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا أخي أين البرنامج*​


----------



## صقر العايد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور


----------



## صقر العايد (20 ديسمبر 2010)

لكن اين البرنامج


----------



## محمدالب (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك *فلايوجد جزاء الا من الله سبحانه وتعالى *


----------



## melmokhtar (20 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم الله السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا أخى الكريم و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
الاخ السائل عن البرنامج أين هو يراجع هذا الرابط فقد تم تعديل البرنامج به جزى الله خيرا الاخ صاحب الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154052.html


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم لله خيرا


----------



## وائل أبو عمر (20 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدايمن خليل (20 ديسمبر 2010)

شششششكرررا جزيلا


----------



## afaiad2003 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

Hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## مهندس126 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

فين البرنامج لا اجد الرابط امل اعادة تحميلة


----------



## عبود اكرم (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## akram ahmed (1 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmed_alswesy (1 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هندسه الاسلاميه (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور كتير بارك الله فيك


----------



## lina 2010 (1 يناير 2011)

اين البرنامج


----------



## majdiotoom (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## sampool (9 يونيو 2011)

*تسلم كتير وربنا يديك الصحة والعافية.......يارب*


----------



## م احمد عيسي (9 يونيو 2011)

سورى يا جماعه مش عارف هيا المشكله معايه انا بس ولا ايه معقوله الناس كلها شايفه البرنامج و انا مش شا يفه الله هو البرنامج موجود فين ولا انا نظرى ضعف ارجو الايضاح


----------



## ragaavip (9 يونيو 2011)

[سورى يا جماعه مش عارف هيا المشكله معايه انا بس ولا ايه معقوله الناس كلها شايفه البرنامج و انا مش شا يفه الله هو البرنامج موجود فين ولا انا نظرى ضعف ارجو الايضاح]
هههههههههههه أنا فكرت اننا بس اللي نظري ضعيف


----------



## احمد صباح سليمان (9 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## م احمد عيسي (10 يونيو 2011)

ragaavip قال:


> [سورى يا جماعه مش عارف هيا المشكله معايه انا بس ولا ايه معقوله الناس كلها شايفه البرنامج و انا مش شا يفه الله هو البرنامج موجود فين ولا انا نظرى ضعف ارجو الايضاح]
> هههههههههههه أنا فكرت اننا بس اللي نظري ضعيف


و الله حاجه تحير يا هندسه المشكله ان لسه فى ناس بتعلق على الموضوع و بتشكر ما تعرفش دكتور عيون


----------



## hamada soft (10 يونيو 2011)

*رائع شيىء يقلل من شان مجهودك فلايوجد جزاء الا من الله سبحانه وتعالى عن مجهودك الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## smairat (13 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المصمم الهندسي (13 سبتمبر 2011)

Ops
وحدوا الله يا جماعة.............البرنامج مش موجود
ولسا في ناس بتعلق [ ولا بس زيادة مشاركات]


----------



## محمد كمال شلبى (17 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## حاضروغايب (1 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alnome (8 يناير 2013)

_*شكرا على هذا الجهد المبذول من قبلكم كما اود من حضرتكم ان تفيدوني بطرق حساب الكميات يدويا مع فائق الشكر*_


----------

